# Meet Cyclone



## Geoffrey (2 Feb 2014)

Meet Cyclone






This cyclone is saving me money it cost 35£ of the Bay at Christmass .
The amount of dust it removes before it hits the bag as to be seen.
The Bin is half full and the bag is empty. Bags cost 14£ for 10 so will soon get my money back.
the dust extractor is a large numatic henery type.


----------



## woodndrum (2 Feb 2014)

Looks interesting, I take it the cone is a way to divide the waste. Dust one way and heavier chips go down to a different collector? I guess we could all improve our dust collection, but as it is a cost which doesn't directly increase output we don't see the value. However if we consider the alternative, it's more harmful than smoking!


----------



## Philip n (2 Feb 2014)

There are various how-to videos on youtube for making these. I made one using an inverted traffic cone and a bin.
However, £35 quid is cheap enough not to bother going the diy route.


----------



## Geoffrey (2 Feb 2014)

Hi Keith the dust and the chips go in the same bin.
If I don't keep on top of the dust I would have to give up woodwork. :roll: 
I have two extractors 100mm for heavy shavings and chips & 68 mm on the cyclone for dust and general clean ups 
Geoff


----------



## Geoffrey (2 Feb 2014)

Philip n":4cwcw5jw said:


> There are various how-to videos on youtube for making these. I made one using an inverted traffic cone and a bin.
> However, £35 quid is cheap enough not to bother going the diy route.


Hi Philip I have seen the traffic cone one but for 35 quid I didn't bother.
its an interesting subject have you seen the Central Cyclone one on utube .
Geoff.


----------



## finneyb (2 Feb 2014)

Geoff,

Excuse my ignorance - are the benefits of the cyclone better dust removal and therefore cleaner air?
How do you know? Not suggesting you are wrong, just looking for evidence.

Brian


----------



## Grahamshed (2 Feb 2014)

The idea of a cyclone ( and a thein separator ) is to dump the dust into a receptacle before it reaches the main vacuum thus keeping the filters clean and the suction high.


----------



## Geoffrey (2 Feb 2014)

finneyb":2k3nudnp said:


> Geoff,
> 
> Excuse my ignorance - are the benefits of the cyclone better dust removal and therefore cleaner air?
> How do you know? Not suggesting you are wrong, just looking for evidence.
> ...


Hi Brian for me the evidence is in the bin and not in the bag it stays cleaner and lasts longer
and I know because my eyes don't water no sore throat if I don't keep my shop clean I cant use it note I said clean and not tidy :lol: 
Geoff


----------



## stevebuk (2 Feb 2014)

looks like a nice piece of kit, better than that german pile of dodo i bought recently..


----------



## finneyb (2 Feb 2014)

OK got the hang of it now - thanks to Graham and Geoffrey and diagram on ebay site 

Brian


----------



## Grahamshed (3 Feb 2014)

Geoff
I have just been looking at this on the bay and was a little surprised that it is only 12 inches tall. Can I ask.....
1... How big the tub you have it on is ?
2... Does the inlet tube ( the one on the side ) have something on the inside to direct the flow ?

Seriously thinking of replacing my home made separator which works, but not that well.


----------



## mseries (3 Feb 2014)

I haven't seen this particular type of cyclone but the theory is that the end of the outlet is further down the cone than the inlet so the air+particles has to swirl round and down to find it's way out. The air+particles accelerate as the radius decreases and the particles fly out of the airflow into the bucket at the bottom but the air goes up the outlet tube


----------



## KevM (3 Feb 2014)

Geoff,
Did you use a vacuum relief valve? I only ask because I've not bothered with one on my setup (a Dust Deputy on a blue plastic food bin) while it flexes a bit if I block the hose it seems to take it all in its stride quite comfortably. It seems that there's quite a bit of advocacy for relief valves, but my feeling was that with a well engineered cyclone and sturdy drum it was unnecessary. The other refinement I've not bothered with yet is a small sucker tube to hold the bags in place, again it's not seemed to be necessary - maybe because of the heavier bin liners I've used.
K.


----------



## Geoffrey (4 Feb 2014)

Grahamshed":2ikiccxj said:


> Geoff
> I have just been looking at this on the bay and was a little surprised that it is only 12 inches tall. Can I ask.....
> 1... How big the tub you have it on is ?
> 2... Does the inlet tube ( the one on the side ) have something on the inside to direct the flow ?
> ...


Hi Graham the tub I use is 14ins across and 16 ins deep I don't think its critical.
no the side one does not but the top one does it extends some 4 ins in to the cone.

GEOFF.


----------



## Grahamshed (4 Feb 2014)

Thanks for that Geoff. I think I will give one a try.


----------



## Geoffrey (4 Feb 2014)

KevM":6p8mpx1u said:


> Geoff,
> Did you use a vacuum relief valve? I only ask because I've not bothered with one on my setup (a Dust Deputy on a blue plastic food bin) while it flexes a bit if I block the hose it seems to take it all in its stride quite comfortably. It seems that there's quite a bit of advocacy for relief valves, but my feeling was that with a well engineered cyclone and sturdy drum it was unnecessary. The other refinement I've not bothered with yet is a small sucker tube to hold the bags in place, again it's not seemed to be necessary - maybe because of the heavier bin liners I've used.
> K.


Hi kevM I have not made a vacuum relief valve yet but I have crushed the bin once when I picked up a rag off the bench and it blocked
the pipe your bin is much stronger than mine a relief valve will fix it I will get a drum like yours off the bay and not bother.
If I Leave a blast gate open a bit its ok .I have not found I need a sucker tube for the bags.

Geoff


----------



## Geoffrey (4 Feb 2014)

mseries":2km7tk5y said:


> I haven't seen this particular type of cyclone but the theory is that the end of the outlet is further down the cone than the inlet so the air+particles has to swirl round and down to find it's way out. The air+particles accelerate as the radius decreases and the particles fly out of the airflow into the bucket at the bottom but the air goes up the outlet tube


mseries I think you have put it in a nutshell.  

Geoff


----------



## Grahamshed (8 Feb 2014)

Just got myself one of these, delivered extremely quickly. Will get it set up tonight/tomorrow and try it out. looks smaller than I was expecting


----------



## smoggy49 (8 Feb 2014)

by a spooky coincidence I ordered one last weekend before this thread started, took it in the workshop today. Having sorted through my spares drawer I couldn't find any adapters to connect it up I guess I'll have to search online and order a couple (any links welcome), I'll hopefully have it installed next weekend


----------

